# Has anyone heard of this one?



## nootka (Sep 26, 2008)

http://lighteningsblog.blogspot.com/

Not sure how to help them other than maybe with so many, they may need Chances help to find homes for all of them.

Liz


----------



## Gini (Sep 26, 2008)

Liz I will contact her on Monday. Thank you for telling us about them.

Gini


----------



## Shari (Oct 14, 2008)

No,, I did not know about that one. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Connie P (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Gini - Gosh I'm sitting here bawling over Woody - just reading about the poor old guy. Glad they were there to help him in his final days. This never gets any easier.


----------

